# A proposal of earnest.



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Can we please unban Herzeleide - he is perhaps the most knowledgeable and clear thinking frequenter of this forum and I would like to read his input! 

Members like him make a forum like this interesting and informative - greatly enhancing its value as an online resource. 

Thanks,

Bach.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> Can we please unban Herzeleide - he is perhaps the most knowledgeable and clear thinking frequenter of this forum and I would like to read his input!
> 
> Members like him make a forum like this interesting and informative - greatly enhancing its value as an online resource.
> 
> ...


You are aware that his ban is only temporary right?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The ban in this case was temporary and the posting restriction terminates automatically sometime today. 

All members here, collectively, make this forum the place it is.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, but members like him elevate it from just being fun (like arguing and chatting with Mirror for example) and make it really quite productive for a budding academic like me.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> Yes, but members like him elevate it from just being fun (like arguing and chatting with Mirror for example) and make it really quite productive for a budding academic like me.


Yeah, I enjoy our little spats.  They are fun and delightful.

I like Herzeleide. He and I share a lot of common interests. Much like you and I do, Bach.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Exactly. And he's very witty and collected - one of those people whose opinion is always deeply rooted in reality.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> Exactly. And he's very witty and collected - one of those people whose opinion is always deeply rooted in reality.


Yes, and he's quite knowledgeable about a great many topics. It's good to have his opinion around here.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Definitely. I could have used his opinion in my exploration of music from other cultures. I'm beginning to get to grips with it more now..


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

He is very knowledgeable, no doubt about it, but his style of communication can improve. I don't think it's very positive to be talked down to. I don't think we are here to tear others apart, no matter what our knowledge or expertise. This site is for novices as well as experts...


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Andre said:


> He is very knowledgeable, no doubt about it, but his style of communication can improve.


Agreed. Brattiness is brattiness.



Bach said:


> one of those people whose opinion is always deeply rooted in reality.


Disagreed. His opinion seems rooted in the academic trends of liberal arts higher education.


----------

